# Might be My Favorite Adventure EVER.....



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

http://eastcoastkayakfishing.com/index.php/component/myblog/jams-family-adventure.html

Hope ya enjoy..

JAM


----------



## landlocked (Jun 10, 2001)

Interesting read.tks


----------



## spydermn (Apr 26, 2009)

Offshore yak fishing:fishing:


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

Sure thing Spyde.. Got a 46 Foot Duffy that will hold 6 Yaks... Like the Post says ANYWHERE.... Gulf Stream... I'm Game... 

JAM


----------



## crumbe (Jul 22, 2011)

Sounds like it was a great time had by all JAM!!!


----------



## spydermn (Apr 26, 2009)

What kind of gear are you thinking, and for what critters? How much?


----------



## Aaron T (May 9, 2000)

nice report and story. Good to know you can still find the good people out there in the world


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

Dolphin, Blackfin Aj's.... 1,200....... All Day....

JAM


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Great read JAM..


----------

